# Using PuTTy to communicate with Zilla



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

electron bom said:


> I'm basically software illiterate, but I've read that PuTTy is a serial communication option for those who don't have hyperterminal. I have a RJ11 to RS232 cable connected to a RS232 to USB cable via a gender changer. My OS is windows 7 and it recognizes the cable, however I can't get PuTTy to interact with the zilla. I receive the error: 'COM not recognized.' Any insight is greatly appreciated.


Hi bom,

Sounds like you have the same setup as I do. I'll take my laptop to the shop next trip into town and connect. IIRC I had an error message at first like you describe. Solved by choosing right com port #. For me it was like com 18. Made no sense, but worked. I'm kinda a computer dummy myself so it'd be great to see a pro chime in and guide you through it so I could learn a few things also.

Good luck,

major


----------



## electron bom (Dec 4, 2014)

Hey major, thanks for the reply. I will play around with that setting. I assigned COM3 for the serial line because that was how my device manager identified the serial connection, yet no data transfer.


----------



## electron bom (Dec 4, 2014)

So I've been able to make a very small amount of progress. After trying a variety of adapters and drivers, I've found a combination that at least nets a positive result. I'm attempting to use PuTTy and Hyperterminal Pro (demo version 26 days left). I observed similar results with both programs. Below are my experimental combinations:

Belkin Serial adapter + prolific driver = No communication

Giga Ware Serial adapter + prolific driver = No communication

Giga Ware Serial adapter + Gigaware driver = Garbled mess depicted below 
*Hyperterminal also spit back a weird pattern of about 3 or 4 repeating characters when I tapped the esc key. 










Any ideas?
I'm wondering if its possible to have Manzanita just install a USB port on the hairball?


----------



## dcb (Dec 5, 2009)

so putty works as a terminal
https://andoylang.wordpress.com/2010/07/07/putty-as-an-alternative-to-hyperterminal/

did you set the baud to 9600 n81?

Here is someone talking to a zilla using a bluetooth module
http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forum...ial-adapter-zilla-elithion-android-83467.html


----------



## electron bom (Dec 4, 2014)

I set up the connection exactly as detailed in the Zilla user-manual. 
Baud: 9600
Bits: 8
Stop: 1
Parity: none
Flow: none

Thanks for sharing the link about the BT connection. That is very interesting!


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

Hey bom,

Did you get the puTTy and COM# straightened out? I finally got over to the shop and connected again. Took a while to figure out for me but finally got it on COM27. 

major


----------



## Frank (Dec 6, 2008)

Is the gender bender messing you up?


----------



## electron bom (Dec 4, 2014)

Thanks all for the input. It's up and running, finally. Evidently the RJ11-RS232 cable I bought from Radioshak is intended for printers and has some strange crossovers. I cut it in 1/2 and rewired based on the RJ-11 pinout in the Manzanita user manual. I hooked everything back up and all my frustration ceased! Weirdly, my hairball indicates that I can set motor amps up to 2000, does this mean I have a hairball for a Z2K? I have a Z1KEHV power unit.


----------

